# Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / EO's



## moosie (Apr 17, 2012)

I am behind on posting photos, these bars are from April 4th, and I have made 5 more since then.  I really wanted to share these.  I was short on time/light and only got some good shots before cutting.  I'll get some cut shots later on and share those.
I wanted to try some solid bars, no swirling, it was really hard to get the top smooth.  So I just went with whatever...

These are using my basic bar of olive, coconut, shea, castor and cocoa with a 5% SF.  

*Pink Grapefruit *
madder root powder color and pink grapefruit EO 






came out way darker than intented

*Lemongrass*
dandelion leaf color and lemongrass EO (smells great)





This has gotten darker green as its cured

*Calendula*
infused my olive oil with calendula flowers, lightly colored with saffron, unscented





The saffron color totally faded out completely as it hardened 

*Moroccan Clay*
moroccan clay for color, unscented.






*Oatmilk & Honey*
ground oatmeal, honey added at trace, sweet orange and cedarwood EO.
not a fan of the oatmeal on top 





The partial gel isn't very noticeable now

I call this oatmilk because my that's what my daughter calls oatmeal and its so cute 

And here is a photo of them all together





TFL, I can't wait to share the next batch 

eta:  cut photos


----------



## maya (Apr 17, 2012)

the pink is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the soap...and thanks for sharing what you colored them with...very informative


----------



## judymoody (Apr 18, 2012)

Well done!

I love natural soaps.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hestey (Apr 18, 2012)

Great soaps!  May I ask what type of mold you use?  I love the size and shape of the bars.  Those colours are absolutely fantastic, love the madder root pink!


----------



## coral (Apr 18, 2012)

All look so nice
Morrocan Clay looks great you have inspired me.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rszuba (Apr 18, 2012)

yummmmm


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 18, 2012)

They all look lovely.  :wink:


----------



## moosie (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!!    

I'm happy to share, I'm new to these colorants so I'm still learning what works and what doesn't.  

I use the Bramble Berry 2lb silicone molds that were on sale a couple months ago, I think they were discontinuing them, there was a code in their newsletter.  Not sure if they still sell them but I think WSP has the same molds. 

I can never get a smooth side though, it may be my soap is too sticky or I unmold too soon, not sure but I still love them.


----------



## Genny (Apr 18, 2012)

They're gorgeous!!! Your photagraphy is wonderful, too.


----------



## MegaSoap (Apr 18, 2012)

awesome soaps!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful colors! Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 18, 2012)

You have inspired me to try some natural colorants especially the madder root and dandelion, gorgeous!


----------



## semplice (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh, those are gorgeous!


----------



## raysofcolorado (Apr 18, 2012)

Great colors!


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 18, 2012)

moosie said:
			
		

> I can never get a smooth side though, it may be my soap is too sticky or I unmold too soon, not sure but I still love them.



curious if your a doing cpop with these molds?  There was a discussion somewhere else about the texture on the sides with this mold.  I've noticed it on my "cpop'd" batches, but not the ones I just insulate on the table.  Just a thought.  I love the mold as well!

I think they sell a slightly longer version of the silicone mold on Brambleberry now.


----------



## eleraine (Apr 19, 2012)

Lovely pictures!

Re the madder root, did you infused the oil or add it at trace?


----------



## Mouse (Apr 19, 2012)

These are all beautiful soaps!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 19, 2012)

Do we get to see the other 5 loaves that you mentioned? And/or cut pics?? Pretty please, more  soap porn!


----------



## brewsie (Apr 20, 2012)

how nice! I honestly love them all and the simplicity is striking.

may I ask what you used in the oatmilk and honey to get that peach color?


----------



## Bama (Apr 21, 2012)

great job. I love the madder root color. Where did you get your madder root and morrocan clay from.  BTW I bought those same molds from BB and they have worked really great for me with smooth sides and I make cold process soap, I need to see if they have come out with the longer ones since they have been about all I have used of late.


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi

Those soaps look great.

Is this the mold you are talking about? 

I have been trying to find a straight edge silicone container for a long time and could not. This looks like it might work.

Crafters Choice™ Loaf - Regular - Clear Silicone Mold 1501 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ce™+Loaf+-+Regular+-+Clear+Silicone+Mold+1501


----------



## Bama (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you infuse the natural colorants in oil before adding/


----------



## moosie (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi everyone!  So sorry I disappeared, I had a super busy week and just now got on here to see all the wonderful replies   

I'll try to answer your questions now...


----------



## moosie (Apr 26, 2012)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> curious if your a doing cpop with these molds?  There was a discussion somewhere else about the texture on the sides with this mold.  I've noticed it on my "cpop'd" batches, but not the ones I just insulate on the table.  Just a thought.  I love the mold as well!
> 
> I think they sell a slightly longer version of the silicone mold on Brambleberry now.



I have been doing CPOP, just because its more convienient for me to just pop them in warmed oven and let them sit in there overnight so no one touches them.  I'll have to experiment and try wrapping instead and not use the oven to see if that makes a difference.  Thanks!!  



			
				eleraine said:
			
		

> Lovely pictures!
> 
> Re the madder root, did you infused the oil or add it at trace?



Thank You  The madder root was added at trace.



			
				Mouse said:
			
		

> Do we get to see the other 5 loaves that you mentioned? And/or cut pics?? Pretty please, more  soap porn!


 LOL I promise I'll share more  8) 



			
				brewsie said:
			
		

> how nice! I honestly love them all and the simplicity is striking.
> 
> may I ask what you used in the oatmilk and honey to get that peach color?


 I actually didn't use any color in that one I "think" it happened from adding the honey, I used my mom's honey from her bees, not sure if that makes a difference.



			
				Bama said:
			
		

> great job. I love the madder root color. Where did you get your madder root and morrocan clay from.  BTW I bought those same molds from BB and they have worked really great for me with smooth sides and I make cold process soap, I need to see if they have come out with the longer ones since they have been about all I have used of late.


 Thank You!!!  I wonder if the combination of the CPOP and me possibly having "sticky soap" makes it worse.  I think when I checked they only had the longer ones and don't sell the 8" ones anymore.  I got my colorants from Soap Making Resource, I purchase their little combo pack to try everything out and see what I liked most, They really give you a good amount so it was totally worth it for me, I got to try them all without having to buy so much.



			
				Guywithsoap? said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Those soaps look great.
> 
> ...


I'm 99.9% sure those are it, they look the same and have the same dimensions, I believe BB still sells them but they are longer now, 10"???



			
				Bama said:
			
		

> Did you infuse the natural colorants in oil before adding/


  These I did not infuse, I just added at trace.  depends on my mood   I really like the dandelion leaf, I put it in my magic bullet to powder it and added it in and it has a cool earthy natural look to it.


----------



## moosie (Apr 27, 2012)

added cut photos!!!!

oh and to clarify about the color of the oatmeal bar, as in the sugar from the honey darkened it not the actual color of the honey


----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2012)

The bars look great! I really like the speckled look in soaps. I think it makes them look more interesting than just a solid color.


----------



## moosie (Apr 28, 2012)

oh and the dandelion leaf colored one, got more green and then faded back again after a few weeks.  Its still really pretty though.

I too love the speckled look   I'll be testing these out the next couple weeks to see if I can "feel" the speckles!


----------



## countymounty22 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

Great looking batches.  You must have a great mold to get them looking perfect.


----------



## SueSoap (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

The colors are really gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## shellytron (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

These are fantastic. I have many materials for coloring my soaps naturally, but haven't tried. You make it look easy!


----------



## Bumbledumplin (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

i love all of them, you are talented!!!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

so pretty and a great color reference thank you


----------



## soaptrotter (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

great colors and lovely soaps!


----------



## llineb (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

I love the oatmeal on top!


----------



## Lottee (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

These look fantastic! I have not tried colour yet but you have inspired me to do so asap!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

Beautiful soap and thanks for listing infomation!  I will be making honey /oat soap today .  Hope mine looks as good! :wink:


----------



## prettypoppy (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

so pretty!!
can you give me the link where you bought the madder powder?
I love that color!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

moosie hasn't been on the forum for awhile so she may not see your question very soon. Here are a few links to sites which sell madder root.

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/nat ... madderroot
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/m.php
http://www.brambleberry.com/Madder-Root-P4940.aspx


----------



## lsg (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

Beautiful soaps.


----------



## Mandarin (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

Love them all!  THANKS for sharing.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

I love natural soaps! Yours are beautiful!


----------



## sunfloweracres (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

They are gorgeous! How much Madder root did you use? I put it in a similar recipe and it turned out Purple/Gray. The soap was a dark Yellow before I added it, maybe that's why  :?:  The batch was hp shampoo bars in a crock pot.


----------



## moosie (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

Thanks so much for posting that for me!  Your right I don't come around here much anymore     But I am sooo happy everyone likes my soap   

I bought my madder root from Soap Making Resource.  I purchased the "kit"  and I love it!!!
My base soap is 50% Olive oil and is CP so it comes our pretty creamy/white.  And I believe I used 1tbs ppo which is what is recommended over @ SMR.
Hope that helps    I still have a bar of this left if I can remember I will take a photo so you can all see how its done over time.  





			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> moosie hasn't been on the forum for awhile so she may not see your question very soon. Here are a few links to sites which sell madder root.
> 
> http://www.soap-making-resource.com/nat ... madderroot
> http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/m.php
> http://www.brambleberry.com/Madder-Root-P4940.aspx


----------



## HollandHomestead (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

Beautiful !  The colors look great!


----------



## FOhoarder (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

They're all so gorgeous! I'm getting ready to place an order with SMR and I can't wait to try some natural colors.  Thanks for posting your lovely soaps!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

Beautiful elegant soap and love your photography <3


----------



## burtonridr (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Recent Soaping ... 5 new bars with natural colorants / E*

Those are awesome! I'm going to have to try coloring my next batch with a natural colorant.


----------

